# Patent: More patents related to a new style of ILC from Canon



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 26, 2020)

> Canon News has uncovered a pretty interesting and pretty in-depth set of patents for what looks to be an interchangeable lens gimbal style camera, though there may not actually be a gimbal here.
> From this Canon patent
> In recent years, a video distribution service using a communication network such as the Internet has become widespread, and a user can upload captured video content to the video distribution service. Further, when a user shoots a moving image, it is required to shoot a moving image in a free posture in various situations and to take a moving image from various angles. As a related technique, an imaging device of Patent Document 1 has been proposed. The image pickup apparatus of Patent Document 1 makes it possible to invert the display of the display unit according to the orientation of the lens unit while rotating the lens unit...



Continue reading...


----------



## CanonGrunt (Dec 26, 2020)

OSMO is *******! 

But seriously, this looks really cool and useful.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Dec 27, 2020)

I wonder if this will be an EF-M mount? I like the inclusion of the hotshoe as well...It will be interesting to see how this works - especially if they choose to go with an APS-C sensor.


----------



## Bombsight (Dec 27, 2020)

Hopefully, you wont need a cell phone to view the subject and the startup time will be much quicker than an Osmo.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Dec 27, 2020)

Bombsight said:


> Hopefully, you wont need a cell phone to view the subject and the startup time will be much quicker than an Osmo.


Item #303 is a screen. Have a look at the images on Canon News.


----------



## domo_p1000 (Dec 27, 2020)

LSXPhotog said:


> I wonder if this will be an EF-M mount? I like the inclusion of the hotshoe as well...It will be interesting to see how this works - especially if they choose to go with an APS-C sensor.


Looking at the arrangement of lens mount contacts, it is EFM (I appreciate that this image only shows EF-M and EF - I will let someone else try to find the RF mount image, but I don't think RF matches the main diagram).


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Dec 27, 2020)

OIS + Digital so it does not need a gimbal but it should still swivel.
It looks like it can but the illustrations just have it swing.


----------



## TAF (Dec 27, 2020)

EFM makes sense for size/weight, and this would make a sizable dent in the OSMO market. It would also make an excellent camera for a drone (lose the hand grip and put the gimbal on the airframe), which is exactly where the OSMO came from in the first place.

I seem to recall suggesting a few years ago that a 'lens cap' camera would be in interesting product. Which this could be the basis of.

Interesting times.


----------



## miketcool (Dec 28, 2020)

Is the sensor square for portrait shooting? Is this a tik tok EOS-M cam?


----------



## mb66energy (Dec 28, 2020)

If I counted the lens pins on that thingy I see 11 pins directing towards RF mount. With some APS-C like size (or Super35 like the Cxx cameras) maybe the C30 ...
Hopefully the two round things on the handle are dial wheels which would make it a perfectly ergonomical camera for a lot of things.
Hopefulle 401 and 402 do not only pan and tilt for changing the perspective but also will add some gimbal stabilization.

Finally a very interesting concept and with RF mount it would be compatible with RF 35 IS + with EF-M mount it would be compatible with EF-M 22 and 32 ...


----------



## Bennymiata (Dec 28, 2020)

Good to see Canon bringing out some "different" ideas like this and the little 100-400mm handheld camera.


----------



## Franklyok (Dec 28, 2020)

I look at the pics and feel: "Horisont is going to dance!" . Nah, why can't they just use gimbal ... Are they going to do hardcore IBIS, to get horisont right ... ? Or is the sensor and lens on a disc, which rotates or turns accoding to (against ) handle grip, in order to keep the horisont staight? Can't really see any future in product, which does not automaticly keep the horisont staight.


----------



## Joel C (Dec 29, 2020)

If this is real, I'd sell my two osmo for these instead.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2021)

> Canon News has uncovered more patents relating to the vlogging style ILC that follows the release of patents last month about the same product.
> This patent goes into some detail and both DPReview and Canon News thinks we may be looking at an EF to EF-M adapter on this device. Which would make some sense considering the size and weight of EF-M lenses, keep in mind that drawings aren’t always an accurate depiction of certain things.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 16, 2021)

But I thought EF-M was dead?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 16, 2021)

jolyonralph said:


> But I thought EF-M was dead?



This could be a smart way to keep EF-M lenses useful while being moved to the RF mount.


----------



## Joel C (Jan 16, 2021)

It's just such a strange project really. I am kinda excited to see what this is going to be, or if it pans out at all. Obviously this will be mainly for video function which i would be able to get a lot of use out of it, but, begs the question will it actually record video for under 2k$? Time will tell.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 16, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This could be a smart way to keep EF-M lenses useful while being moved to the RF mount.



I agree! It's an excellent idea. Evolve the 'low-end' camera line into something relevent for today.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 16, 2021)

What I'd like to see (and only me, because I'm pretty sure no-one else feels the same way) is a low cost EF-M body with ONLY viewfinder and no rear screen.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 16, 2021)

miketcool said:


> Is the sensor square for portrait shooting? Is this a tik tok EOS-M cam?



No. Although I think canon are missing a trick by not making the whole thing rotatable 90 degrees within the mount to allow portrait format shooting.


----------



## Bob Howland (Jan 16, 2021)

Now they need a 15 f/2 M-mount lens to go with it.


----------



## SnowMiku (Jan 16, 2021)

It looks like they are still interested in supporting EF-M, if EF-M was truly dead they could have just made this RF. That's good because I've just bought a used M5 with the EF-M 18-150mm for a really good deal.


----------



## NJFanta (Jan 17, 2021)

My guess, It's a device for a different field. 

1. thermal image camera/sensor for police, fire & Rescue, Home builders, etc. 
2. IR - night imaging
3. speeding device
4. Some sort of tool that needs imaging, (Thank You Captain Obvious) 
5. Ghost Busting imaging device
6. 

Because the unit only pivots up and down, I would say it's not a gimbal and it's going to be a related device & not something we would use as photographers. With that said, lets think outside our box and come up with some fun ideas?


----------



## tataylino (Jan 17, 2021)

So the EF-M is not dead. it will just evolve. nice! interested to see the final product.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2021)

I expect this could be some sort of Kickstarter project.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 17, 2021)

From what I read, its for Vloggers. The lens can be flipped by hand to bring the photographer / speaker quickly into focus and the hot shoe for a external mic rotates with the lens. The idea is to quickly switch from the Vlogger to focus another person or subject quickly and the mic switches as well. That allows a single hand held camera to be used. A interview might be a example.


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 18, 2021)

Can you attach an EF-600 f4L?


----------



## SnowMiku (Jan 18, 2021)

zonoskar said:


> Can you attach an EF-600 f4L?


You should be able to with the EF-EF-M adapter.


----------



## Maps (Jan 18, 2021)

Do keep in mind that the minimum focus distance on the 600mm is, I believe, 4.2m. You’ll need to mount the device itself to a fairly robust selfie stick. Otherwise, flawless plan.



zonoskar said:


> Can you attach an EF-600 f4L?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 18, 2021)

Maps said:


> Do keep in mind that the minimum focus distance on the 600mm is, I believe, 4.2m. You’ll need to mount the device itself to a fairly robust selfie stick. Otherwise, flawless plan.



That's called a telephone pole.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Jan 26, 2021)

CanonGrunt said:


> OSMO is the best!
> 
> But seriously, this looks really cool and useful.




I think I meant to put “OSMO is *******.”

I think I was drinking when I commented this, because I don’t remember this thread... Quarantine is clearly getting to me guys.. But I am intrigued by a Canon version.


----------



## Pape (Feb 9, 2021)

That would be good camera if they remove that silly leg .
Use that puck shape ,put round battery to bottom of puck like mobile phones .
Put viewfinder to hotshoe 
touch controls to side of puck.


----------

